# AZOO brush algae killer?



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

Try using metricide...


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

It's usually not recommended that you use chemicals or fish to treat a large algae outbreak. But to look at all the key components and see which one is lacking/short supply of. Usually BBA is caused by not enough CO2..

Could you post what you have for tank size, lights, CO2, and if you are dosing nutrients.

Finding out what is out of whack will help you control algae in the long run instead of trying a quick fix and it coming back.

EDIT: When I said chemicals I mean products that are used just to kill algae. Usually these chemicals are also harmful to plants.. 

There is a sticky at the top of the algae forum about using excel to treat BBA.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html

This is a good technique to get rid of BBA but the cause of it should still be looked into to prevent it in the future.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

There is a solitary thread on here from 2004 that a user had positive experience with it. It worked for him, but I haven't seen anything on it since: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/11319-azoo-brush-algae-killer-does-really.html I don't know how or if it works. You'd think if it was really good, you'd be able to google more on it. Right now, it's next to impossible to find anything on it that's not advertising. I'm thinking on that alone, it must not be that great.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jimmycth said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm having problems with BBA in my tank. It has seriously infested my tank!! :icon_frow
> Its everywhere, not only on my plants/ moss.
> ...


I'd suggest you get some Dave Wilson's dino pee(he's up in Darwin NT), same type of thing as Excel.

You can also use H2O2 and spray it on the non living parts that are infested when doing a large water change to expose it while you spray, use no more than 10mls per 40 liter or tank at one time with 3% peroxide.


----------

